# Bees "eating" bird seed



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are using it for pollen. I don't think they "mistake" it they just know it's the best thing they can find right now.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi all, last year, I think it was in the spring, I panicked when I found lots of white "eggs" of maybe another pest on the sticky board. Well, after I calmed down and wrote to this forum I was told that it was only bird seed. Am I jumpy or what? Take care and have fun.


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

we had a warm day 'bout a week ago, bees were all out flying around, saw a few bringing back something that looked like pollen. Couldn't figure out what the heck they could be foraging on. Now it makes sense! I'll bet a hundred bucks it was from the bird feeders. Next time I see this I'll go look at the feeders and confirm....


----------



## Budvar (Feb 5, 2008)

Whenever the temp gets near 50 the last few weeks, my bees seem to make a beeline for our compost pile....coffee grounds, fruit peels, etc.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Bees will roll up and take home lots of things we wouldn't associate with honeybees. Yes, dust in bird feeders. They take home White Millet seeds, too. Also, high moisture corn from ag-bags, saw dust from the bunker, and manure from the barn floor gutter.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hungry bees*

Now you know how open feeding of pollen substitute works.
You might consider feeding pollen patties if it's not to early in your area.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Here in Calif bees have been collecting sulphur from the piles in the orchards waiting to be spread, also have seen them collecting sawdust from aromatic pine.


----------



## Carl F (Aug 6, 2008)

I always thought of bees as being pretty focused on pollen and nectar. From reading these posts I guess I shouldn't be surprised to see them hauling a burger and fries back to the hive.opcorn:


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Many bird feeds also have cracked corn in it which has protein in it, millet seed is high in protein as well. And like MB mentioned it’s the best thing available.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Carl F said:


> I always thought of bees as being pretty focused on pollen and nectar. From reading these posts I guess I shouldn't be surprised to see them hauling a burger and fries back to the hive.opcorn:


Now that was funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Bee Man (Sep 19, 2004)

If you want to have fun - place some cracked corn on the ground. It's almost like watching a swarm in action. The bees go crazy over it in early Spring when nothing is in bloom. Use sunflower seeds and cracked corn and the bees raid the bird feeding area.


----------



## rlg1962 (Mar 16, 2014)

Be careful with the bees around your compost..They are possibly (ground bees) and will attack you. We had them last year and my Husband got attacked when we went to turn the compost.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I always thought of bees as being pretty focused on pollen and nectar. From reading these posts I guess I shouldn't be surprised to see them hauling a burger and fries back to the hive

Only if there's no pollen available...


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

When our bees are in this early season collect anything mode, we put out shallow trays of dry pollen substitute. It gives them something healthy to collect, keeps them out of the neighbors feeders, and helps dramatically with spring buildup. Fifteen hives will take a gallon of substitute a day with 6 hours of flying time.
Dave


----------

